# Sikh Ebooks Obtained From Across The Internet



## dilgeer (Oct 26, 2011)

Sat Sri Akal ji,

 I have come across a few good books across the internet that I would like to share with you all here. May be some of you could have been looking for the same. Do share with other like minded readers. I shall post similar books further.










> http://www.scribd.com/doc/69938654/...ala-Elizabeth-Nayar-and-Jaswider-Singh-Sandhu



Guru Nanak Dev Maharaj's discourse with the Yogis and Sidhhas.








> http://www.scribd.com/doc/70363047/General-Hari-Singh-Nalwa-Autar-Singh-Sandhu


About the Life of Great Sikh General Hari Singh Nalwa


Waheguru Ji ka Khalsa,
Waheguru Ji ki Fateh.


----------



## Ambarsaria (Oct 26, 2011)

Alternate source for Hari Singh Nalwa book,

http://apnaorg.com/books/english/hari-singh-nalwa/nalwa.pdf

Sat Sri Akal.


----------



## dilgeer (Oct 26, 2011)

Translation of the Book - Svaan e Umri (1906) By Lala Daulat Rai.


> http://www.scribd.com/doc/70258737/...gh-Svaan-e-Umri-Punjabi?in_collection=3298651


----------



## dilgeer (Oct 26, 2011)

> http://www.scribd.com/doc/70350940/...gence-Penetrated-Canada?in_collection=3300029



How the Indian Intelligence Service Penetrated Canada is an investigative journalism work in the form of a book written by two Canadian reporters Zuhair Kashmeri  & Brian McAndrew.


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Oct 26, 2011)

dilgeer said:


> How the Indian Intelligence Service Penetrated Canada is an investigative journalism work in the form of a book written by two Canadian reporters Zuhair Kashmeri  & Brian McAndrew.



Dilgeer ji,

Guru Fateh.

Thanks for posting the book "Soft Target". This is a must read for all who are interested in knowing who were really involved in this unfortunate event.


----------



## dilgeer (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks Tejwant Singh Ji. Do keep it in your e-briefcase locally and share with others. Sometimes these books are removed so keep a backup.


----------



## dilgeer (Oct 27, 2011)

> http://www.scribd.com/doc/70352946/...6-1849-A-Historical-Revision-JAGMOHAN-MAHAJAN










> http://www.scribd.com/doc/70350089/The-Rebel-President-A-Biographical-Study-of-Subhas-Chandra-Bose


----------



## dilgeer (Oct 27, 2011)

Remembering the Partition - Gyanendra Pandey



> http://issuu.com/mansher/docs/remem...nendra_pandey?mode=window&viewMode=singlePage


----------



## dilgeer (Nov 5, 2011)

> http://www.scribd.com/doc/70480410/Thoughts-on-Pakistan-B-R-AMBEDKAR


----------



## dilgeer (Nov 5, 2011)

> http://www.scribd.com/doc/70357515/...nquest-and-the-Annexation-of-the-Punjab-State


----------



## aristotle (Nov 5, 2011)

The Sikh Ardas in Hindi with word meanings, explanations and illustrations.


----------



## dilgeer (Nov 5, 2011)

Link to the Book:


> http://www.scribd.com/doc/70358524/History-of-the-Punjab-1500-1858-K-S-NARANG


----------



## dilgeer (Nov 5, 2011)

> http://www.scribd.com/doc/70355157/India-Wins-Freedom-By-Maulana-Abul-Kalam-Azad


----------



## dilgeer (Nov 5, 2011)

> http://www.scribd.com/doc/70357058/Mohammad-Ali-Jinnah-The-Great-Enigma


----------



## dilgeer (Nov 5, 2011)

> http://www.scribd.com/doc/70355042/India-s-Partition-D-N-PANIGRAHI


----------



## dilgeer (Nov 9, 2011)

*Ishwar Amolak Lal Punjabi - Sant Isher Singh Ji Rara Sahib*





> http://www.scribd.com/doc/70357159/Ishwar-Amolak-Lal-Punjabi-Sant-Isher-Singh-Ji-Rara-Sahib


----------



## dilgeer (Nov 10, 2011)

> http://www.scribd.com/doc/70256294/Facts-Are-Facts-the-Untold-Story-of-India-Partition-by-Wali-Khan


----------



## dilgeer (Nov 14, 2011)

Babbar Akali Movement




> http://www.scribd.com/doc/72658813/Babbar-Akali-Movement


----------



## dilgeer (Nov 16, 2011)

Guru Nanak Dev Ji Dey Raajneetik Vichaar



> http://www.scribd.com/doc/72260788/Guru-Nanak-Dev-Ji-Dey-Raajneetik-
> Vichaar


----------



## dilgeer (Nov 26, 2011)

Constitution of Shiromani Akali Dal


----------



## dilgeer (Nov 27, 2011)

Sikh Religion and Science


----------



## dilgeer (Nov 28, 2011)

*Alop Ho Reha Virsa - Harkesh Singh Kehal*




> http://www.scribd.com/doc/73916283/Alop-Ho-Reha-Virsa-Harkesh-Singh-Kehal


----------



## dilgeer (Nov 30, 2011)

*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Sri Dasam Granth Da Itihasik Ate Adhiyatmik Pakh Punjabi
*

Sri Dasam Granth Da Itihasik Ate Adhiyatmik Pakh Punjabi


----------



## dilgeer (Dec 1, 2011)

Sri Gur Ratan Mal - Sau Sakhi in Punjabi   Sri Gur Ratan Mal - Sau Sakhi in Punjabi


----------



## dilgeer (Dec 1, 2011)

Pagri Sambhal Singha Punjabi




> http://www.scribd.com/doc/74125077/Pagri-Sambhal-Singha-Punjabi


----------



## dilgeer (Dec 1, 2011)

Das Granthi Pothi Sahib Punjabi



> http://www.scribd.com/doc/74125031/Das-Granthi-Pothi-Sahib-Punjabi


----------



## dilgeer (Dec 7, 2011)

Sant Kirpal Singh Spirituality



> http://www.scribd.com/doc/74887682/Sant-Kirpal-Singh-Spirituality


----------



## dilgeer (Dec 7, 2011)

========================================================
*

Spirit of the Sikh Vol 1 Puran Singh

*


> http://www.scribd.com/doc/74887712/Spirit-of-the-Sikh-Vol-1-Puran-Singh




========================================================

*
Spirit of the Sikh Vol 2 Puran Singh*



> http://www.scribd.com/doc/74887728/Spirit-of-the-Sikh-Vol-2-Puran-Singh



========================================================


----------

